# Motorized rope ascender



## cjnspecial (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone using the Ropetek Wraptor or other ascender? How are they working out?


----------



## lostcoastland (Jul 22, 2011)

*Wraptor*

they are awesome..it gets you up there quickly and effortlessly..rigging the tree is the trickypart. once you get up you send it back down and u can send up another climber next thing you know your workign instead of taking a break. if you work around tall trees its worth it. id say u use it more than ud think because u simply have the choice...it really saves alot of energy


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 6, 2012)

Love mine. Look forward to using it. This job is hard enough, it's nice to catch a break once in awhile.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 6, 2012)

cjnspecial said:


> Anyone using the Ropetek Wraptor or other ascender? How are they working out?



The wraptor is pricey, but after using a friends while helping him with storm work, I decided to buy one in short order. In all honesty, not using a motorized ascension device is archaic at this point.


----------



## danh8866 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm getting old so I WANT ONE!


----------

